# Creamy Strawberry-Filled Angel Cake ...No Fat



## Filus59602 (Jun 16, 2002)

Creamy Strawberry-Filled Angel Cake 

As my Grandmother used to say, "It's just a bit of fluff". But this 
angel food cake is really delicious and so low in calories. The 
recipe called for raspberries, but strawberries are our favorite, so use any "berry" you want!!! ;~D 

1 cup boiling water 

1 package (4 ounces) sugar-free strawberry Jello 

1/2 cup cold water 

1 pint (2 cups) strawberries 

1 container (8 ounces) frozen fat-free whipped topping, thawed 

1 round (10 inch diameter) angel food cake 

Additional berries, if desired 

Pour boiling water over gelatin in large bowl; stir until gelatin is 
dissolved. Stir in cold water. Refrigerate about 1 hour or until 
thickened but not set. Fold 1 pint of strawberries and half of the whipped topping into the gelatin mixture. Refrigerate 15 minutes or until thickened but not set. Split cake horizontally to 
make 3 layers. Fill layers with gelatin mixture. Spoon or pipe 
remaining whipped topping onto top of cake. Garnish with extra 
berries. Cover and refrigerate until serving. 

Makes 12 servings. 

Nutritional Values: 160 calories, 0 grams fat, 0 mg. cholesterol, 390 mg. sodium, 36 grams carbohydrate, per serving. 

Diet Exchanges: 1 starch, 1 1/2 fruit, per serving.


----------

